
Wikileaks Put Women in Turkey in Danger, for No Reason - anon1385
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/zeynep-tufekci/wikileaks-erdogan-emails_b_11158792.html
======
xchip
I think someone gave wikileaks the white pages.

"this “leak” actually contains[...], sensitive information of what appears to
be every female voter in 79 out of 81 provinces in Turkey, including their
home addresses and other private information, sometimes including their
cellphone numbers"

------
J_Darnley
So they deliberately only put details about women on the internet? Or was it
not deliberate and the data set just happens to be only women? Or are men
included and we don't care about them?

